# Drink of choice???



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

So in my 10 years of riding I have made many friends, shared many stories, shared many beers, shared many shots of god knows what and many hits off the peace pipe. 

I'd like to see what you guys/gals sip on to loosen up.

Me. I keep a flask of crown royal and a few small $2 fireball shots. And tums. Lol

P.S. DO NOT DRINK TOO MUCH WHILE SNOWBOARDING. :dizzy:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I rarely drink anymore, it's just not as fun as it used to be :dunno:
But when I do.. 
I prefer Crown, Fireball, and Peppermint Snapps =)

I'm not a big beer guy, I typically just get Blue moon or Boulevard from tap at a bar, I hate cans and bottles. 
I hit the pipe every once in a while and maybe once or twice a year I'll do some harder stuff. 

I used to be pretty fucked up when I was younger, no regrets though.. I had a blast.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Anythin but sambuka


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

A flask filled with Irish Mist


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Sidecars at the Fairmont Whistler.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Rumpleminz, or knob creek are typically in the flask. Sometimes goldschlager makes an appearence


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

On the hill?










This shit will straight fuck you up if you're not careful. 70 proof and drinks like apple cider.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

On the hill: Beer at most, usually I don't drink until I'm done. I'm one of those weirdos that takes his riding seriously...

Off the hill:
1) Beer - I love beer, Hefewisen or IPAs mostly, but also good old Kokanee, Keiths, Grasshopper, even Canadian is good sometimes

2) Vodka is my choice of spirit. I like vodka and water, or a traditional vodka or gin martini.

3) Sometimes wine but usually only reisling or gewürztraminer whites.

4) Occasionally I like sipping cognac, OCCASIONALY!!!


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

normally flask of fireball, i think the hot cinnamon works good with the cold, and the occasionally pack full of beer if i'm riding with some friends.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I like that apple pie shine but it really does drink like water so I find I have to bring most of a jar and it usually gets passed around and finished....

Otherwise good beer. Pales and IPAs my favorite. I'll drink alot of Porters and Stouts in the winter as well.

Favorite breweries:

Sierra Nevada
Stone
Samuel Smiths
Bear Republic
Green Flash


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

That "apple pie" looks like something I could like  looks very sweet.
I only drink when we're done with riding. Too much speed, slopes too crowded to have a dizzy head. 
On cold days: glogg, hot wine punch, Irish coffee, or rose hip tea with plum schnaps. On warmer spring days it's beer.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm not big on drinking while riding but there is nothing like "earning" that first drink after a full day. 

I'm a good beer and bourbon guy. Mostly IPAs though I have been trying to get into some other styles. Hate Belgians though. 

Snoklinger have you seen the Green Flash Green Bullet in your parts? It's pretty damn delicious.. Triple IPA they put out for their anniversary. When up in VT a Heady Topper is the perfect finish to the day.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

SnowRock said:


> Yeah I'm not big on drinking while riding but there is nothing like "earning" that first drink after a full day.
> 
> I'm a good beer and bourbon guy. Mostly IPAs though I have been trying to get into some other styles. Hate Belgians though.
> 
> Snoklinger have you seen the Green Flash Green Bullet in your parts? It's pretty damn delicious.. Triple IPA they put out for their anniversary. When up in VT a Heady Topper is the perfect finish to the day.


I'll have to look for that Bullet!

I agree I hate Belgians. I quit drinking Budweiser because it tastes and smells like bananas to me. Every Belgian is like that but concentrated to me, just smells like a fruit salad... My best buddy loves them, what can ya do.


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

On the hill: Gatorade. If I had friends to snowboard with,* I'd probably do something alcoholic, but I don't like drinking by myself while doing something athletic.

Off the hill: depends on my mood . . . 
Vodka + club soda 
Beer - usually IPA's in the summer and thick dark stouts and porters in the winter

*I do have friends! :laugh: Just none that snowboard.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm afraid if I drank on the hill I'd have the courage to try something I could never do. After shredding I have a shot or two of Jameson or Pendleton whiskey and wash it down with a Deschutes Red Chair at the bar, or whatever was left in my fridge gets drank in the parking lot. Too much good beer in Bend to pick just one.


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

Makers Mark on the hill and off I prefer a brown ale (Smuttynose Old Brown Dog Ale, Brooklyn brown ale, Cabin Fever)


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> I'm afraid if I drank on the hill I'd have the courage to try something I could never do.


SO can relate to this







I also don't really drink much especially since I'm usually riding/taking my kids to the hills. I may have a beer or two with a buddy depending on who I'm riding with and time of day.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> On cold days: glogg, hot wine punch, Irish coffee, or rose hip tea with plum schnaps.


Glogg, yes! Grew up with it, no cold day is ever complete without a cup. 

Off the hill Laphroaig sherry cask is the poison of choice.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Glogg, yes! Grew up with it, no cold day is ever complete without a cup.
> 
> Off the hill Laphroaig sherry cask is the poison of choice.


:thumbsup: 
Prost!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

SnowRock said:


> Yeah I'm not big on drinking while riding but there is nothing like "earning" that first drink after a full day.
> 
> I'm a good beer and bourbon guy. Mostly IPAs though I have been trying to get into some other styles. Hate Belgians though.
> 
> Snoklinger have you seen the Green Flash Green Bullet in your parts? It's pretty damn delicious.. Triple IPA they put out for their anniversary. When up in VT a Heady Topper is the perfect finish to the day.




Had the Green Flash Imperial IPA (9.3%) and the Green Flash West Coast IPA last night. Both fantastic! Looking forward to the Green Bullet when I can find it.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

no drinky, just a good puff halfway through the day :dizzy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

H20 on the hill, after a local micro or bloody mary or ceaser


----------



## Curmudgeon5462 (Oct 4, 2013)

If I'm riding, some sort of energy drink and vodka or Kraken rum.

Otherwise, too many to list.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheap beer and water.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

On the hill, water/tea/coffee. I'll occasionally spike my hot chocolate or coffee, but I go light since I'm super paranoid of that light headed feeling and losing control. Off the hill though, I'm usually a beer person, or if I feel like getting hammered quickly, a long island iced tea.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

boarderaholic said:


> if I feel like getting hammered quickly, a long island iced tea.


:blink:

Okay so funny story: When I moved into Grimsby, my buddy and I went to the local bar and I asked if they made their long islands with a mix or properly. They said mix. So I asked if they could make one with all 5 shots in it, and bar lime and coke. They said they couldn't put that many shots in one drink by law?!? :dunno:

So... I ordered a shot of Vodka, a shot of Rum, a shot of Tequila, a shot of Gin, a shot of Triple Sec, and a glass with ice and some bar lime and coke in the bottom. I paid $35 for it all, brought it back to my table and poured all the shots in and had my PROPER long island iced tea!

And then I got drunk! :icon_scratch:


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

Haha my 2 pals and I will make "mountain drank" which is when we take a camel bak and fill it with a bottle of vodka some orange juice and an energy drink or two and just drink that throughout the day. I'm sure most will be quick disagree but I firmly believe some (small) level of intoxication can aid in learning proper technique. Hesitation and stiffness are the enemies of a good rider and alcohol in proper doses can relax you and help you find your groove. Please nobody take this as me saying definitely mix drinking and riding it can only end well because that is not true. Cheers!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

poutanen said:


> :blink:
> 
> Okay so funny story: When I moved into Grimsby, my buddy and I went to the local bar and I asked if they made their long islands with a mix or properly. They said mix. So I asked if they could make one with all 5 shots in it, and bar lime and coke. They said they couldn't put that many shots in one drink by law?!? :dunno:
> 
> ...


Hahaha. I get drunk really easily, especially at higher elevations. 

Also, that is expensive, but fuckin awesome!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

CheesemonkE said:


> I'm sure most will be quick disagree but I firmly believe some (small) level of intoxication can aid in learning proper technique


Not to start the debate, but hesitation and stiffness aren't the enemies of good riders, they're the signs of bad riders! If you have a little fear or are overthinking things, a beer may help that, but otherwise it's most likely detrimental to your boarding ability (not that I'm saying there's anything wrong with it).

I'm uptight when I golf, so a beer loosens me up a bit. But even with golf I switch back to gatorade after that one beer. If I were a better golfer I wouldn't need beer to hit the thing...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

On the hill.....Jager and OJ........or cherry moonshine....off the hill......mostly IPA's


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Jibfreak said:


> Cheap beer and water.


Amen. My pack always has an Old Mil to have with lunch, some H2O, and a Stanley flask of Fireball....best flask I've ever owned!


----------



## FreeBird (Nov 25, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> On the hill.....Jager and OJ........or cherry moonshine....off the hill......mostly IPA's


Jager and OJ = Jagermeister and Orange juice, as a drink?? That sounds kind of insane, haha.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CheesemonkE said:


> Haha my 2 pals and I will make "mountain drank" which is when we take a camel bak and fill it with a bottle of vodka some orange juice and an energy drink or two and just drink that throughout the day. I'm sure most will be quick disagree but I firmly believe some (small) level of intoxication can aid in learning proper technique. Hesitation and stiffness are the enemies of a good rider and alcohol in proper doses can relax you and help you find your groove. Please nobody take this as me saying definitely mix drinking and riding it can only end well because that is not true. Cheers!


I've always felt, it's the other way around. My riding gets definitely worse after having even one beer (and I won't be overly dizzy after that beer), but concentration is affected by any amount. Thus, as long as I want to ride fast and carve properly, I won't drink any alcohol :dunno:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

FreeBird said:


> Jager and OJ = Jagermeister and Orange juice, as a drink?? That sounds kind of insane, haha.


Everyone says..........nasty..........until they try it. Awesome......with some eggs over easy and toast for breakfast.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

poutanen said:


> I'm uptight when I golf, so a beer loosens me up a bit. But even with golf I switch back to gatorade after that one beer. If I were a better golfer I wouldn't need beer to hit the thing...


I'm the exact opposite. I usually loosen up and ride better after a beer or two but my golf game goes to complete shit. If I'm playing well, I'll forego booze until after the round. If I'm already not playing well, I'm flagging down the cart girl.


----------



## FreeBird (Nov 25, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> Everyone says..........nasty..........until they try it. Awesome......with some eggs over easy and toast for breakfast.


Shit, I`ll definitely try this at first opportunity. Sounds like a good old screw-you driver!

On topic; I prefer beer or irish coffe in the logde, whiskey or fireball on my flask.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Fireball is a good one, had a fun time once when I somehow lost the cap and my buddy and I had to finish a bottle.
Jaeger mix with redbull is another I have enjoyed on the lift.
Beer is usually for the lodge, but riding with a can of beer in hand thru the trees is surprisingly easy to do.
But my real favorite/weakness is some good ole weed. Goes great alone or with booze.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

I love ciders, magners is the best, strongbow is awesome too! I wanted to try that apple pie stuff but my liqueur store doesn't have it


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> I wanted to try that apple pie stuff but my liqueur store doesn't have it


It can be hard to find here as well. It often sells out and they make it in batches. It is rapidly becoming more popular though.

Just don't get suckered into the shit that has half the proof for $5 more.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

poutanen said:


> On the hill: Beer at most, usually I don't drink until I'm done. I'm one of those weirdos that takes his riding seriously...
> 
> Off the hill:
> 1) Beer - I love beer, Hefewisen or IPAs mostly, but also good old Kokanee, Keiths, Grasshopper, even Canadian is good sometimes
> ...



haha, I had every single brand you named last month when I was in Ctown/Edmonton. (and then some)

I was at the Ship the night that Big Rock launched their new Life of Chai Ale. Mighty tasty stuff.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> On the hill?
> This shit will straight fuck you up if you're not careful. 70 proof and drinks like apple cider.


I picked some of this up from a Stag that I went to. It was a raffle thing and that was one of the prizes so I figured, why not. Was wondering what I would do with it. Now I know!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

SinkHole said:


> I picked some of this up from a Stag that I went to. It was a raffle thing and that was one of the prizes so I figured, why not. Was wondering what I would do with it. Now I know!


Yea drinking it would be a good start. :thumbsup:


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh yeah, and no real drinking on-hill, but Caesars, Bloody Marys, Vodka and Iced Teas, Micro-Brews during breaks and afterwards!


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Yea drinking it would be a good start. :thumbsup:


I am more of a mixed-drinks (especially vodka) type of guy. Rarely do I sit around the house with three kids doing shots of moonshine.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

SinkHole said:


> I am more of a mixed-drinks (especially vodka) type of guy. Rarely do I sit around the house with three kids doing shots of moonshine.


I feel you. If I had 3 rugrats terrorizing me 24/7 I would need a big glass that looks like juice too.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

A redbull/monster energy highball followed by a 5hr mixed with the blood of a virgin unicorn. Makes you foam at the mouth and other random orifices.


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

Shots of whatever I can fit in a flask that wont puncture a lung when going down


Small level of intox is needed so that when you do get drunk and fall you are less likely to clinch up and make life worse 

Never been drunk to the point of total loss of control tho. I've seen the too drunk to walk "but I can still go down the mountain" jackasses that run into children or inanimate objects so I try not to be that guy


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I feel you. If I had 3 rugrats terrorizing me 24/7 I would need a big glass that looks like juice too.


LOL. You have no idea.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Seems like a very mutual feeling and vibe among most snowboarders. Whether you drink and ride or you ride then drink or just puff the magic dragon, we all seem to just enjoy ourselves and I think that is what it's all about. 


Question: The apple pie moonshine. Can I get that at the apple jacks outside of Denver off I-70 on the drive to Breck????


----------



## Curmudgeon5462 (Oct 4, 2013)

I can get that shit CHEAP and plentiful from, ahem, independent distilleries here in TN. I'm sure it'll be different out there.

It's basically regular shine with tea, apple juice, cinnamon, and other spices. The pre-made stuff is kind of a rip off. If you get a bottle of everclear or something like that you should be able to make your own on the cheap. Just search for the recipe online and get a few mason jars.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Curmudgeon5462 said:


> I can get that shit CHEAP and plentiful from, ahem, independent distilleries here in TN. I'm sure it'll be different out there.
> 
> It's basically regular shine with tea, apple juice, cinnamon, and other spices. The pre-made stuff is kind of a rip off. If you get a bottle of everclear or something like that you should be able to make your own on the cheap. Just search for the recipe online and get a few mason jars.


Yea, I have some friends that do a little shining and that shit will knock your socks off. I'm not to familiar with the mixing and preparing of it but I'm always up for learning new things. Thanks for the info, I will look it up!!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

not sure about Applejacks but you can definitely get it at Tipsys on 470 and Bowles.


Unless me n L'gorge already cleaned em out.


----------

